# Blue pollen



## Mimi's Bees (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I was in a beeyard just north of Greensboro, NC, on Saturday and the bees were bringing in totally BLUE pollen. The beeyard was located in an area the state uses to test roadside plantings so there were several different plants some blue. I have never seen blue pollen before. Any idea what type of plant produces blue pollen and where can I get them.

Thanks,

Mimi's Bees


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Below is a link to a Wikipedia site with lots of listings for plants and the color of their pollen. Fireweed produces blue pollen.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_source


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent site, thanx for posting it!


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

This time of year it's more likely Siberian squill. I was looking at some the other day and noticed it had bluish colored pollen.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Fireweed does not grow anywhere in NC except for a few isolated places at high elevation in the western part of the state. It flowers summer into fall, so it not that. The Siberian squill also does not grow in NC.

Here's your answer: Spanish Bluebell (Hyacinthoides hispanica)

It grows in abundance in central NC around old homesites. It has naturalized well here and colonies can be large and long lived. It is currently in flower and does have blue pollen.

The true English Bluebell (H.non-scripta) doesn't do so well in NC, but does have blue pollen too.

I don't know of any DOT plantings that would have blue pollen.

Buy them here: 
http://www.brentandbeckysbulbs.com/spring/search/listgenus.php?id=32


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

As long as it isn't the slug bait blue mini-pellets, which would be a little larger. Strawberry growers use them.


----------



## Mimi's Bees (Jul 16, 2006)

*Blue Pollen*

Thanks Walliebee!

I ordered some bulbs already. May be next spring but I want blue pollen. If the bees could gather enough blue pollen, would the honey take on that color?

Mimi's Bees


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

The only way I know to make honey blue is to add food coloring, and the thought of that seems a bit scary.

Anyone ever make blue mashed potatoes when they were a kid? It sounded like a good idea, until you had to eat them all!

I think some cells of blue pollen is the best you can ask for. Glad to hear you ordered some bulbs.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

When we were down in Georgia this past February we heard about Smurf food - blue honey from kudzu nectar. I guess it's kind of grape scented and blue.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Good point Ann, Kudzu honey does have a gapey scent, but I would call it purple in color. 

I had the pleasure to work with the genetic mapping of kudzu while in Athens Ga back in the 1990's. Interesting flowers and honey.

Here's a link to get some honey. The color looks darker purple in this picture than the honey I had.

http://www.millersand.com/honey.htm


----------



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

*It's not Ford blue is it?*

Read a post once quite awhile ago where someones bees were collecting paint off an old Ford that had been sitting out for a long time.

Doesn't seem likely in your case though.
-jim


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

That's interesting Jim. I have seen them gather ash, grain dust, and of course pollen, but never paint. They must have eaten the lead...not so smart!

I do have to say though, my bees do gather a Tarheel Carolina blue sky!!!


----------



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

*sky blue, or rather blue sky*

I lived in a section of the San Fernando valley that's a lot closer to Los Angeles for a long time. I now live at the other end of the valley and i'm happy to now know what you actually mean by the term "blue sky"!

breathlessly yours, 
jim


----------

